# Fine Micron filter



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey Guys...Looking for a good filter/ Setup to clean/Polish stuff out water like fine particle, Used play sand...Know im fighting that in my water and Just kinda something that polishes the water. Something i can put in and remove again would be good too..


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Filter floss will help. You can buy Acurel LLC Waste and Debris Reducing Media Pad and cut it to fit your filter.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Marineland Hot magnum. I have 3 of them and they work like a charm. Easy to hang on the tank for a few days to polish the water. Has the micron filter too.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

marko1, if you're looking for one, I've got a brand new Hot Magnum 350 filter with a spare micron filter, and a large bag of diatom powder for sale if you're interested. It works very well to polish the water and will also remove green water easily. It's all brand new.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

pm sent


----------

